# Quick tackle?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's the deal coming down to navarre first week of may. Planned on slipping out to the pier a day or 2 during the week to play around, have tons of tackle here at home but apparently you have to check tackle to fly with it. I'm not gonna pay 50 extra bucks just to get some lures down there. What would be the basics to catch fish down there? I figured gotchas and some circle hooks for cigs. I will probably bring some soft plastics and just pick up some jigheads there too. Anything else quick and easy I don't know about? Probably looking to just play around with the medium to small fish too. Spanish, bonito, lady fish and blue runners that kinda stuff. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

A McDonald's straw cut about 3 inch long. A treble hook, 10 inches of mono tied under a clear bubble/ bobber

Google "bubble rig"
Or 
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...=133ng2beh&sigi=12fjnsqok&.crumb=CEUu2gEN2z4#

Look for bait throw this at them and real it back fast?

Also try walking the beach early or late spotting bait to cast at 

Good luck and enjoy your visit.

Of course give us a report.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like a solid plan. 

you can always throw a pre-made [wire] fishfinder rig or two in your kit to prevent those potential toothy critter bite offs, various size and shape lead weights too.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

All you will need:

Bubble rig, I prefer green or pink tubing used to keep you sun glasses on your head. They sell it at walmart here in the fishing section and its only a couple bucks.

King rig, you can buy them at the pier and other tackle shops but for about fifteen bucks you can buy some forty pound seven strand, a pack of size four 4x strong eagle claw trebles and a pack of small barrel swivels allowing you to make all of the rigs youll need for the trip.

I HATE gotchas on the piers, way too dangerous but there are several hex jigs that work just as well and are much safer.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

How would those bubble rigs work with a soft plastic on the back. I know they would tear up easy but would work better right?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> All you will need:
> 
> Bubble rig, I prefer green or pink tubing used to keep you sun glasses on your head.
> 
> I HATE gotchas on the piers, way too dangerous but there are several hex jigs that work just as well and are much safer.


 i like the tubing idea you can get all different colors, good info.
and ive yet to fish on any pier when people are throwing gotchas, but ive been meaning to go and try to get some spanish from pbp. what do you mean dangerous? all i can think is maybe casting and hooking someone on your "backcast" (not sure if thats the right word)
enlighten me so if i do go out there im not somehow making an ass outta myself, cuz i seemed to have missed something.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Well now I'm confused tsa site says to check tackle but there blog clearly says its ok. 
http://blog.tsa.gov/2009/06/camping-hunting-fishing-gear-on-plane.html?m=1


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Taylmatr said:


> Well now I'm confused tsa site says to check tackle but there blog clearly says its ok.
> http://blog.tsa.gov/2009/06/camping-hunting-fishing-gear-on-plane.html?m=1


Suggest giving them a call, email, or both to clarify. That cited 2009, so perhaps an update is avail.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Spanish will take a gold Johnson spoon with 30 pound mono... cheap or just 50 pound mono Carolina rigged with pinfish or any kind of white bait...best thing


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

My favorite for spanish is a clark spoon. Use a 2-3 oz sinker with a 4-5 foot mono leader. Cast out and let it sink to the bottom. Reel fast to the surface and free spool to let it sink fast to the bottom again. I get very few bite off's by reeling fast.

I'll second the above post that Gotcha's are dangerous and Hex Heads are just as good but much safer.


----------

